# Tool Plans for Sale > Tool Plans Authors >  11 Ways to Sell Your Tool Plans

## Jon

If you're selling your tool plans, you've received a "buy now" link that you can post anywhere. In addition, you can start a discussion in the Tool Plans for Sale subforum, with details on your tool plans for sale. You can edit or add to that post over time.

You can promote your tool plans by posting either that "buy now" link (for example, if someone has already said that they want to buy your plans), or a link to your dedicated discussion (if you want to link to more details about your plans), plus a 3D binder graphic of your tools. You can find your "Buy now" links and graphics here: https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/...6079#post65887.

While it's important to be tactful when posting links to your plans for sale, there are numerous legitimate opportunities to do so. Here are 11 places you can post your link to promote your tool plans. Got any more? Post them in this thread.

ON HOMEMADETOOLS.NET
1. Post your link in your forum signature.
2. If you previously posted about the tool on the forum, edit your first post in the thread to include the purchase link, AND make a new post in the thread with the link.
3. If you didn't previously post about the tool on the forum, make a post about it in the Homemade Tools forum, and post the plans purchase link.
4. Answer plans purchasers' questions in the forum.


FORUMS AND SOCIAL MEDIA
5. Post your link on any other forums you visit, in your signature or in posts, as allowed.
6. Post your link on Facebook, Twitter, Pinterest, or any other of your social media pages.
7. Post your link in your blog.


MORE
8. Post your link in your email signature.
9. Make a set of plans for a basic tool, and give them away for free. In the free plans, list your paid plans.
10. Have multiple plans for sale, and promote them in each in your various plans.
11. Discuss your plans in person to any potential builders you know.

Know any other ideas for selling plans? Post them in this thread.

----------


## Jon

Thought of this one yesterday: add a video to your For Sale post. You can show yourself using the tool that can be built from your plans. This is a huge credibility booster. You can make a YouTube video, then just copy-paste the url right into your post, and the video will embed in the post.

----------

